# 4ftby 4ft by 6ft tall



## cheesebud (Dec 1, 2008)

will a 1000w light be best for this or could I get away with a 600w and still get a good yeild


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2008)

The 600W will give you 5625 lumens per sq ft--which is decent coverage and should give you a good yield (considering all other factors are good)


----------



## kaotik (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah the 600 should be good. (i assume that's what you already have?)
you could also throw some floro's up the sides too if you want.


----------



## cheesebud (Dec 1, 2008)

no I am making two rooms side by side one 4ft b4ft and the other 4ft by 2 1/2ft for veg I have a 400 for veg and just want to know whats best before I commit unfortunately I just missed a 1000w on ebay did,nt refresh the page and it went, doh


----------



## la9 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd go with the 1000 watt, It always seems when I go for the cheaper one or the smaller one, I always wish I bought the bigger one later and usually do. I usually save money buying the bigger one to start with.

Both will give you good yields, you could even use a 400 watter if you wanted and get good yield, each step up just gives you a little better results. It is a personal preference mostly.


----------



## cheesebud (Jan 2, 2009)

just finished my veg room roughly 800 mm by 1000 mm,I have a 400 in there for veg but having some problems with light leakin out,I had planned to have my other room I have built beside it for flower 1220 mm by 1050 mm but now think I will  use the veg room for entance /exit into flower room still not decided what light to get for the flowering stage  600 or 1000


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 2, 2009)

1000 will have a lot more heat to deal with.  I'd go with the 600 personally, unless you have more than ample cooling/ventilation.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 2, 2009)

A 400 watt lamp will light a 5'x5' area.  So, I imagine that a 600 watt hid would work nicely in a 4'x4' area.  The 1000 watt lamp would probably increase the yield, but by how much?  I have a 3'x4' area, and a long time ago I asked the man at the hydro store if I could use a 1000 watt lamp, and he told me that it burn up my plants.  Heck, I even have trouble at times (summer) keeping it cool using my 400 watt hid.  

Not too long ago I was at the hydro store and I saw this really cool water-cooled reflector.  It had a 1000 watt lamp in it, and it didn't seem to be too much hotter than my 400 watt lamp.  That might do the trick for you.  I wouldn't use a 1000 watt lamp unless I knew that I'd be able to keep the temperature down.  I think that without excellent ventilation and exhaust your closet will be too hot with a 1000 watt light.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 3, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> A 400 watt lamp will light a 5'x5' area.


No, it won't.  That's 25 square feet.  400 Watts have around 45,000 lumens.  That's under 2000 lumens per square foot.  You ideally want 5,000, at the minimum, during flowering.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 3, 2009)

With a grow box your size heat is definately gonna be an issue. Even with a 600 watter you will need to be pumpin a good amount of air past it to keep your grow box cool. That would probably be your best bet for the space. I think everyone hit everything about this really, I'll quite bein redundant...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2009)

T5 Floras Vegg very nicely,,no temp problem. I use a 4ft 6tube T5(over 29,000 lumens) I use 6500K tubes for Vegg and my plants love them. I also use 4 CFL (over 10,000 lumens)So I have over 40,000 Lumens,,low heat. 8sf grow area. I am now Flowering under the same setup with 3000K tubes and CFL bulbs. Already have a female showing sex.


----------



## Medman (Jan 14, 2009)

A 1000 watt would be ideal if you can control the temps. I use a portable a/c like this one for a whole room, works sweet, keeps temps around 76 easily.http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100527430&N=10000003+90401+503405

But in a small area don't think you'll win the battle and your girls will get fried. Personally I'd go with two 250's.


----------



## cheesebud (Jan 14, 2009)

ended up getting a lumatec 600w ballast, went for a cheap reflector for now as air temps are low outside, dont need any extractor fans for now spent more money on good soil nutes and a few other odds and sodds plan to get an aerowing reflector and 6 inch fan  I have 8 plants in my veg room under a 400w m/h room is 800mm by 1050mm air temp around 20-23 degrees lights on 23hours drops to 17 when light is of will have the flower room finished in a couple of weeks this is my first indoor grow just orderd 2 temp /humidity gauages of ebay


----------

